# Shanghai,Part III - 中国上海



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Foglio1986 said:


>


Foglio, can you please post more of this and the night life ? 

I am so sick and tired of seeing those highrises and skyscrapers, something different please.


----------



## lester (Oct 18, 2003)

ya Pudong views were overposted, but still nice seeing the SWFC is about to be completed.


----------



## TheBigKahuna (Dec 25, 2002)

gl22 said:


> the chinese believe that couple of skyscrapers in city center means " oh..we are modern"! what is mordenity? do you people really know? yeah, shanghai certianly has more skyscrapes than Tokyo or London or even New York! But, why No one is convinced that shanghai is greater than Tokyo or London or New York?
> 
> when u take on the street in shanghai, u would sense clearly what a underdeveloped country city is all about! beside those skyscrapers, u can see the dirty water running around street, street vender borthers you all the time with their couterfeirt products, sooooo many bikes, and plus heaps and heaps of slums and shacks blend with highrises!
> 
> ...


:lol: ROFLMAO :lol:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

gl22 said:


> the chinese believe that couple of skyscrapers in city center means " oh..we are modern"! what is mordenity? do you people really know? yeah, shanghai certianly has more skyscrapes than Tokyo or London or even New York! But, why No one is convinced that shanghai is greater than Tokyo or London or New York?
> 
> when u take on the street in shanghai, u would sense clearly what a underdeveloped country city is all about! beside those skyscrapers, u can see the dirty water running around street, street vender borthers you all the time with their couterfeirt products, sooooo many bikes, and plus heaps and heaps of slums and shacks blend with highrises!
> 
> ...


man, tokyo and newyork wasn't built up in a day,give china more time. at least we are developing fastly.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> man, tokyo and newyork wasn't built up in a day,give china more time. at least we are developing fastly.


Exactly! Shanghai is comparable to New York in 1908 relatively. New York back then had huge tracts of slums in the Lower East Side and was very dirty with tons of open markets, horse carriages, horse shit everywhere, etc. It was pretty shitty and aside from early downtown skyscrapers, it was nothing compared to the greatest cities of the early 20th century, which were London, Paris, and Berlin. But then in the 1930's, New York became the largest city in the world and also one of the greatest cities in the world, almost on par with London and Paris. Wait until 2030. I'm sure by then, Shanghai will be pretty close to New York and Tokyo.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

seriously, shanghai's skyline is horrible. totally unorganised. sigh.


----------



## Vagabond (Jul 15, 2007)

^^
How does it compare to London?


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

In my lifetime I wish I could get to visit China! They are setting a new standard for the 21st century! Absolutely incredible!

10x for this thread!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Just back from Shanghai, I've been to Shanghai for several times, the city is really amazing, yes, it has a lot of problems as gl22 said, but what really amazed me is construction is almost everywhere,(maybe that is the reason why you find it is unorganized somehow), I never went to a foreign country, maybe developed countries are very modern, but when I went to Hongkong which is taken as the most developed Chinese city, I found some places like slums too. So I still believe Shanghai is one of the most great cities in the world


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua (Apr 15, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> man, tokyo and newyork wasn't built up in a day,give china more time. at least we are developing fastly.



I saw some pics of tokyo's slums, and no comments on NY


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Yuyuan is beautiful, especially at night!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

very eager to seeing more pictures of Shanghai


----------

